# Porcupine puffer



## Mark Stevens (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi I got a porcupine puffer and I noticed it has a large clear inflated sack hanging out of its underside, any ideas what I can do?
Thanks


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Mark Stevens said:


> Hi I got a porcupine puffer and I noticed it has a large clear inflated sack hanging out of its underside, any ideas what I can do?
> Thanks


Hello, Welcome to the forum. Do you still need help with this? If so can you post a picture.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey @Mark Stevens do you still need help? Hope the puffer is ok.


----------

